# How much does it cost to neuter a rabbit?



## danielles_pets1 (Jun 18, 2014)

I know the price varies but, is there an average cost? Im planning on getting my buck neutered, and i just want to know the about how much it will cost. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 18, 2014)

The vet near me netuers rabbits for $99, but depending on where you go it can run up to $200. Best to ring around.


----------



## Troller (Jun 18, 2014)

My buck cost $200, but that was by an experienced Vet specializing in rabbits who's track record is stellar.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 18, 2014)

My little nethie dwarf Shida cost me $300 that included overnight stay at the vet pain killers and all follow up visits including an emergency visit because she was chewing her stitches and now she has a cone on her head lol oh and she was on heat too which costs more


----------



## pani (Jun 18, 2014)

My boy cost a bit over $200, I think, including an overnight stay before the surgery.


----------



## dragynflye (Jun 18, 2014)

My boy is being neutered by a rabbit savvy vet who volunteers with the spca. His neuter will cost $75. A neuter with the same vet at her office is $350. The spca doesn't offer rabbit spays- those are $575 at her office.


----------



## Devi (Jun 18, 2014)

A neuter at my vet is $300. That's the Neuter, Tattoo, Exam, Pain meds, Critical care in case of eating issues.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 19, 2014)

surf_storm said:


> and she was on heat too which costs more



They shouldn't have charged you more for that, rabbits don't go on heat, they're induced ovulators which means they can just get pregnant whenever they're bred.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm saving up to get my bun neutered. Our rabbit-savvy vet charges $350 and tells us that he will "need" blood work done too for an extra $60!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 20, 2014)

Azerane said:


> They shouldn't have charged you more for that, rabbits don't go on heat, they're induced ovulators which means they can just get pregnant whenever they're bred.




Oh really? They said that everything was swollen and can tare easier so it took longer and they said that even at 8 months she is really small for her breed. I will ask them about it next week when we go for a check up, I was going I ask today but Bailey had to be put down and I was a bit too distraught to talk to anyone


----------



## Azerane (Jun 20, 2014)

I already posted in your blog, but I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey  *hugs*

I suppose it was possible that it was swollen, maybe because she was going through maturity it was that way? I'm not really sure. It's also possible that they just used the term "in heat" as a way to explain it quickly and simply, as opposed to explaining it in lots of detail. I'm not sure though, let us know if you find out anything about that


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone who left an answer!


----------

